# Swedish EOTW-movie kickstarter



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

This teaser seems interesting, it is in swedish but there are english subtitles.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It looks well worth a watch. Curious, about movie releases in your country..... I assume you get ours as well? Where was this film produced at?


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

I couldn't tell if it's a Zombie movie or an alien invasion movie...but then, you don't need a fiction film for the latter, just turn on your news, eh?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> It looks well worth a watch. Curious, about movie releases in your country..... I assume you get ours as well? Where was this film produced at?


Well, this is an indipendent company making this. there is support for swedish movies, but it goes to some few productions each year, mostly stupid dramas or ridiculus comedies, our system is kind of retarded regarding movies. But yes, american movies are always big here, but i must say movies by and large really sucks nowdays... or Im getting old..

Im not really sure what you mean with... "Where was this fim produced at"?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Billy Roper said:


> I couldn't tell if it's a Zombie movie or an alien invasion movie...but then, you don't need a fiction film for the latter, just turn on your news, eh?


Could not tell either, or if it was something completly diffrent, like an EMP attack? Anyhow.. hope its not zombies, that is so overused IMO


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I meant was it a home production, you answered yes I believe. As far as you getting old and movies stinking now days.... You are likely right on both topics.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I meant was it a home production, you answered yes I believe. As far as you getting old and movies stinking now days.... You are likely right on both topics.


well they have done strange but good things before, but shorter, like this well executed warclip about a discussion regarding diffrent soldierunions during WWi ( and do NOT think about correkt uniforms, why brits have german handgrenades or why an einfield bolt rifle suddenly is semiaoutomatic  anyhow, it is short


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Take a look at the movie and give us a review afterwards......again it is interesting how different cultures see things, especially a EOTWAWKI topic.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd like to have Swede give us a review on this one.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'd like to have Swede give us a review on this one.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


I will, when it is released


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like it was directed by Mel Brooks.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Don't we already have enough hippy movies?


----------

